# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Help!!!

## Jack

Sorry the title was just to lure you in  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I was wondering how to make these appear at the bottom of my posts 


they look really cool

is it possible for me coz i only see them on some peoples posts and if it is then how do i get them

----------


## Carlos

Go to your settings (top right) and once there, on the left "My Settings" section, select "Edit Signature."  Then on the new page there is a box where you can paste images or write messages.  Here are links to some pages with codes on them:  http://www.frogforum.net/pacman-frogs/9825-Pacman-keeper-tags-i-made.html, http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...eeper-tag.html and http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...eper-tags.html  :Smile:  !

----------

